# Error Codes P1101, P0106, P0171



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Put the OEM air filter back on and clear the codes. When they come back then take it in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's another post on here that shows the lab testing doesn't back the advertised hype of K&N. If this is an oiled filter, it might be causing problems. If you've changed the intake, it may disrupt the air flow around the sensors.


----------

